# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Renovasi Kolam Mungil

## myownfixz

Salam kenal dan selamat siang Oms & Tants

Saya Taufik dari Bekasi Barat... Selama ini jadi pembaca tersembunyi forum ini tapi banyak ilmu yang saya ambil dari sini... terima kasih sebelumnya.

Mohon info n saran untuk rencana renovasi kolam mungil depan rumah  :: 

Kondisi sekarang dengan dimensi 120cm X 220cm dengan kedalaman air antara 70 s/d 80 cm, luasan filter hanya 12cm X 220cm X 50cm (1 chamber saja hehehehe --- Salah bikin kolam). 

Saya bermaksud menambah panjang tanpa membongkar total kolam yg sudah ada, menjadi kurleb 130 cm X 470cm (dikurangi untuk filter +/- 100cm) rencana kedalaman area tambahan 120cm (smoga ga ada sesuatu dibawah sana, seperti yg dibawah kolam)

Pertanyaan saya...
1. lebih baik bata merah atau hebel untuk dinding kolam tambahan?
2. Apakah coretan rencana renov saya spt gambar bisa diterapkan?

Berikut penampakan kolam mungil saat ini



Berikut coretan rencana renovasi (Box merah adalah kolam yang ada sekarang)

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Terima kasih sebelumnya  ::

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## myownfixz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## myownfixz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

